# boy poodle pees on back of front legs - stinks!



## SpooWishes (Dec 7, 2010)

Recommendations on keeping poodle with potty issues smelling fresh. 
He dosn't understand that he needs to lift his leg. I'm not overly worried about it, my sisters dog figured it out at around 4yo.

I was wiping his legs with baby wipes, but the back of his front legs still really smell strongly of pee. Sometimes i wake up in the middle of the night and i pat around on the floor because it smells so bad I think he's peed in his sleep. He dosn't...Its the fur on his legs!

I'm looking for something that would break enzymes down that I could apply easily to his legs after it happens. 

...otherwise i might consider a different trim?


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Not sure about enzymes... but Tate pees on his legs and on his chest and I usually have a wet washcloth ready when he comes in.

This makes quite the difference, but only if I do it RIGHT after he comes in. If I wait, the smell stays and I drive myself insane looking for pee or complaining to A that my dog smells like pee. More often than not if he doesn't get wiped off either because I'm lazy or A is the one letting him in and out (A refuses to wipe him) I plop him in the tub and bathe his legs. They dry off fast!


----------



## SpooWishes (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes i suppose I could just rinse his legs. I think in summer I'll have more options too, like having a bucket right by the door. 

I just bought a spray bottle called Nature's Miracle, because I thought that would be the best way to go. They also sold wipes, but wasn't sure a baby wipe would really get too deep into the fur.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Okay, this is going to sound like a TMI post, but it's worked *great* for us.

When Vegas is excited and goes out and pees, it's like he forces it out with everything he's got, and squats mostly, so it goes straight on the legs. What you do it let the hair on the tip of the penis grow long, I call it a penistache, or a penis paint brush (lol), the hair gets in the way of the stream and helps direct it down.

That way you only have to wipe off a small, easy part of your dog (and you don't really even have to do that, hardly any of the hair gets wet) without all the mess.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

The three things I have seen work:

1. Get him around male dogs who DO lift their legs. Often this is a learned behavior. If he is already neutered, this might not work.

2. Grow the penistache (love that!) as mentioned below.

3. Put gaiters on your dog's front legs. Talk to some Poodle folks at a dog show to find out where to get these.

4. Get a pee-pee tuck. I know that some folks do a little cosmetic surgery on their boy's foreskins to direct the urine down instead of out. This is expensive but for those boys who are particularly short backed, this is better than a lifetime of stinky and stained legs.


----------



## SpooWishes (Dec 7, 2010)

I do think he will eventually figure it out. I plan on introducing him to lots of dogs and lots of friends that have dogs..but he had three treatments of pyrantel for roundworm, and now whip showed up in the fecal recheck, so we upped his medicine to something else. (at least he was roundworm negative)

If that doesn't work, ill probably change it to a heartworm medication like Interceptor that includes treating whipworm. 

Until then, i'm really hesitant taking him out to the public dog parks because i would hate to pass it to others. 

I know my sisters dog figured out to lift his leg when he turned 4, but he sheds like a mother and his hair is so short so he didnt have the same issue.

Does anybody have a link to a pee leg guard product? I searched through the forum earlier, and found a link to somebody who sold them, but she didn't appear to be carrying them anymore. 

I suppose i could make something?

Also I like the idea of leaving an area of hair. He was shaved down there before I got him due to matting and also he was neutered. 

The pee pee tuck idea is funny. He probably is the ideal candidate.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I almost had to ask the same question.. I was having to clean his leg everytime he came in the house  Fortunately he either changed the way he stands or due to growth it has changed on its own but he no longer pees on the back of his leg ! YAY! Another thing you might try.. I learned this through the years grooming.. leave a small bit of hair on the penis and it sort of directs the urine in the direction of the hair, instead of shooting at the rear leg it sort of funnels it downwards.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

the penistache works great. We did this with bernie


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh I'm definitely trying the penistache. Glader is a walking aroma of pee. I hate it. I rinsed his legs 3 times the other day. I hope he learns to hike soon. I've been letting him spend time with my other boys outside, but it doesn't seem to be doing much good. Hopefully soon. I'm gonna start growing that hair out.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I think I've seen that DogsInStyle sells them. If they aren't on her website, you might try e-mailing her to see if she still makes them.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aw yeah, penistache.










Hindsight, this is a very odd photo on a few points.


----------

